# Interesting take on Apple innovation (or lack of)



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 28, 2018)

While a self proclaimed ‘fanboy’ of all things Apple, I agree with this article because it goes after Cook for being afraid to innovate and using “hope” as a strategy.  

No question Apple would be a very different company if Jobs had not died.  

New iPhone X Leak Reveals A Trapped And Scared Apple


----------



## AWP (Aug 28, 2018)

Apple's always been an excellent aggregator of existing tech. Steve Jobs' showmanship or salesmanship snowed people into believing Apple was doing "new" things...at least it sounded good.

Apple's the HuffPo of tech.


----------



## GOTWA (Aug 29, 2018)

Apple relies on their name, not their tech.  Remember Antenna-gate with the iPhone 4? 

Apple users:  We have bad reception!
Steve Jobs:  You're holding it wrong.
Apple users:  OMG, we're so retarded.  Thanks, Steve!


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 29, 2018)

Aside from their initial design with the iPhone, I've never thought much of Apple products.  Functionally and feature-wise they've never appealed to me.  The view of them being particularly innovative has long been overstated.  However, their ability to capture and retain users is impressive, if not puzzling.  They're tantamount to sort of a high-tech ponzi scheme:  buy one product, then get lulled into buying another product with some interconnected functionality, then another, and so on.  Soon, the user is so vested (real or perceived) they can't or are unwilling to cut the cord because it's too cumbersome or painful to restart the things they've built upon it.


----------



## GOTWA (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm an Android user, but I was issued an iPhone 8 from work. Everything about it makes me feel dumb. I don't understand the appeal.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## SaintKP (Aug 29, 2018)

It's the marketing and brand name behind the product that sells Apple. The common argument that Apple is better designed or has easier usability is a long dead argument considering Samsungs advancement and how the other android makers are catching up as well. People are starting to realize that and that's reflective of the response in regard to the iPhone X and previous iterations of late.


----------



## AWP (Aug 29, 2018)

FWIW, I'm not an Apple hater, but I'm anti- Apple hype which makes it seem like I'm a hater. I'm just...underwhelmed by the brand. Apple may have opened some eyes, but like many products or ideas it could only go so far. 

Apple isn't bad or crap by any stretch, but I think it is overpriced and overvalued.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 29, 2018)

Seriously, the day I spend a thousand dollars on a _fucking phone_, somebody, please, shoot me between the fucking eyes. If I had a spare thousand bucks to blow, it would go toward something necessary and important like:


----------



## Box (Aug 30, 2018)

640 chicken wings from KFC is a lot of chicken.

Talk about some angry birds !!!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 30, 2018)

Want innovation? Buy a Samsung.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Sep 3, 2018)

Steve Jobs was a piece of shit. Steve Wozniak was the real loss to apple.


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 4, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> It's the marketing and brand name behind the product that sells...



Exactly. Ever heard of Supreme? It's a company that literally just slaps it's logo on anything and people will buy it. Here's a brick going for $130 on an auction site.


----------



## RoosterJ (Sep 4, 2018)

When you really stop to think about the amount of money you spend on a phone... it is really quite depressing. It is so hard in this day and age to keep your long term priorities in check. For instance, I'm saving money so one day when I am finished with the Marine Corps (or it is finished with me) I can buy a spot of land. But you are constantly being overwhelmed with all these commercials and ads showing the new this or that. It is the equivalent to brainwashing.


----------

